# mobile internet disconnecting automatically



## sethugangadhar (Aug 27, 2013)

hi,
i am using a110q mobile of andriod 4.2.3 os with airtel internet connection. when i was using internet in mobile the internet is automatically disconnecting and reconnecting in middle of browsing. can anyone say what the problem and please give solution to solve


----------



## Dustybunny (May 14, 2013)

Ensure you have a good strong connection at all times, not all areas are covered equally and the more remote the area is the more likely you could loose your connection. You didn't mention when/where you were experiencing the problem or if it's continual.


----------



## sethugangadhar (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Dustrybuny,
This problem exists every where not partucular in one region. For example if i am browsing internet where there is full signal strength at that place also internet is automatically disconnecting and reconnecting while i browse in same spot with full signal strength regardless of place. Can u say what the problem is & is it related to mobile problem. I have called airtel network customer care and equired they said all settings are fine. plz any one say What is the solution.
Thanks & Regards,
Sethugangadhar


----------

